# ScoTTish Christmas Do!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

"It's Christmas!!!!!" ............. well ok, not yet but if we wanted to do something, I had to book it now! So, it's booked 

Date: Saturday 9th December

Time: 8.30pm
Place: The Living Room, George Street, Edinburgh
Cost: Â£27.95 per head (Â£5.00 deposit required as soon as possible (Aviemore or I'll pm my address)
Menu: 
(v) Roast pimento and plum tomato soup with rocket pesto
Grilled asparagus and prosciutto bruschetta with marinated balsamic onions
Rillette of smoked trout with olive oil wafers, baby shoots and lemon mayonnaise

Roast Cheshire turkey with traditional accompaniments
Roasted fillet of organic salmon with grilled marinated artichokes, olives,
wild rocket and balsamic dressing
(v) Orecchiette pasta with porcini cream and wild mushrooms
Pan-fried sirloin steak with roasted baby onions, button mushrooms, smoked bacon and parsley
includes vegetables and potatoes

Christmas pudding and brandy sauce
Profiteroles with warm chocolate sauce
Crisp apple tart with hazelnuts,
farmhouse vanilla ice-cream and maple syrup

Following dinner ........... out on the Tiles! 

So, who's up for it?
Hev (1)
JacTT225 (2)
Saint (2)
Wallsendmag (2)
BreTT (2)
mav696 (1) ~ permission pending :wink: 
DonaldC (1)
slg (2)

Hev x


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Are you sorting out accomodation as well Hev?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mav696 said:


> Are you sorting out accomodation as well Hev?


I'll probably leave that up to you lot............. unless you need some help, not sure how many want to stay overnight.

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Yup confirmed from Ruth and I!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> Yup confirmed from Ruth and I!


Just as well, I had you both down as a 'yes' already!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Need to check what I'm working (back today been off for a month  )but if at all possible we'll be there.Might need to sweet talk Trev though


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

On holiday then


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag ~ no bother



johnnyboy said:


> On holiday then


In December???????? Me-thinks you are avoiding us :roll:

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

What avoid you i'm shocked, off the sunny Spain to spend a week at sisters place.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

johnnyboy said:


> What avoid you i'm shocked


 :roll: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Count us in


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Count us in


Counted 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What's this all about


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Thread title a bit of a giveaway


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Andyroo was right when he said Saint needed specs!

Hev x :roll:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

mmmmm what is it that affects your eyesight. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> mmmmm what is it that affects your eyesight. :wink:


In his case .............. booze!

BTW ~ will we see YOU in Edinburgh? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

If you do I'll be staying over as I dont fancy the last train 23:30 and it cost me Â£70 in a taxi but that was 5 years ago. Still to decide.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> If you do I'll be staying over as I dont fancy the last train 23:30 and it cost me Â£70 in a taxi but that was 5 years ago. Still to decide.


go on............. you know you want to 

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hev you will be the first to know :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> Andyroo was right when he said Saint needed specs!
> 
> Hev x :roll:


Am I just too pissed?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> Hev you will be the first to know :wink:


I'd better!

Hev x :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Andyroo was right when he said Saint needed specs!
> ...


In a word - YES! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Lucky you, I need to wait till tonight before I can have a libation [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oh fugger


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> Lucky you, I need to wait till tonight before I can have a libation [smiley=cheers.gif]


Question is, can you string a sentence together after only 1 beer ............ cos J can't!!! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Depends on the size of the bottle/Glass


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> Depends on the size of the bottle/Glass


Judging by the nick of J tonight, he's had a vat-full!!!

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hev said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the size of the bottle/Glass
> ...


I'll try and matc J tonight, but after my last nightshift I usually go comatose by 9pm [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

J's fine thnx


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> J's fine thnx


Top form ............ we noticed :roll:

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Laid back I'd say :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Almost horizontal

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Bet he has a sore one this morning!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sore what?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

By someones up early


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry guys cant make it....

Am really upset about it!! :wink:

I'll be sunning it up in Dubai! 8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Who is this JacTT225 you all talk about?

:wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> Who is this JacTT225 you all talk about?
> 
> :wink:


Not sure ................ I think he has a split personality :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Would love to come Hev but its our anniversary that weekend and likely to be away...........


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'll have to see if I can get a pass out as the girlfriend is away from 29th Oct until 17th Dec and she won't be happy if I'm out enjoying myself


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Would love to come Hev but its our anniversary that weekend and likely to be away...........


A romantic weekend in Edinburgh? :wink:



mav696 said:


> I'll have to see if I can get a pass out as the girlfriend is away from 29th Oct until 17th Dec and she won't be happy if I'm out enjoying myself


Well you'd better get groveling now! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The boss....she say YES...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> The boss....she say YES...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> I'll have to see if I can get a pass out as the girlfriend is away from 29th Oct until 17th Dec and she won't be happy if I'm out enjoying myself


Come up with us on the Train, sure Ican get you a good deal :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> The boss....she say YES...


we're not going then


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > The boss....she say YES...
> ...


Now now children, play nicely :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to come Hev but its our anniversary that weekend and likely to be away...........
> ...


Thanks for the offer Hev, I did not know you felt like that.............. I will try and lose KiTTcaTT for the weekend then :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > The boss....she say YES...
> ...


You wait for your Christmas presents all year, then two come along at once :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > The boss....she say YES...
> ...


Hows that unusual ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

<sucks air through teeth>


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cant make this one got a night out at evelyn's work on the friday my works dinner saturday, enjoy the pub's in Edinburgh dont get to drunk :roll:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to see if I can get a pass out as the girlfriend is away from 29th Oct until 17th Dec and she won't be happy if I'm out enjoying myself
> ...


Never thought of that.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


 :-* :-* :lol:

Trev ~  .............. I'm sure we can manage a drinks on your behalf <hic> ............ of course, you have a few on us [smiley=cheers.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As I said today Hev , we may have to drop out co count us as dodgy


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

No bother Andy but if you change your mind .........

Hev x


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Hi Hev,

I might be able to make it as well, but I need to check dates again and get back to you. So put me down as a possible x 1or2. I've not got a Christmas Party this year so I'm really hoping I can make it! 

As I don't drink, I might come through in my new car - do you know of any good parking that I won't come back with a ding, scratch or glue on the car? Otherwise I will get the train from Milngavie to Edinburgh.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Better let the train take the strain - esp since shops will be open late in the run up to Christmas and parking will probably be tight.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> The boss....she say YES...


<Hev phones venue>

Hev - Hi, yes, do you have highchairs?

Living Room - Eh, yes, why?

Hev - Well we need one for our night out, can we add that to our booking please?

Living room - Certainly madam

Hev - ...and do you have a table with sound proofing round it........

:wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Hev - Hi, yes, do you have highchairs?


Fionn's not coming matey - if we'd anticipated intelligent conversation on the night we would have brought him along to contribute :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Hev - Hi, yes, do you have highchairs?
> ...


touchÃ©


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

OK peeps, I need to confirm numbers ............. and take a Â£5 deposit per head as soon as possible. PM's will be dropping by shortly 

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

PMs

Plural not possessive

Sheesh rep! :-* :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> PMs
> 
> Plural not possessive
> 
> Sheesh rep! :-* :wink:


SHHHHHHHH - she may mean PMS!!!!! Awa' tae the hills!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > PMs
> ...


RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!!!! ......... gimmie your cash!

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Â£10 paid today - you should have it tomorrow.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

No PM came my way. ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY SOMETHING???? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> No PM came my way. ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY SOMETHING???? :wink:


Yup ............. I'll write it now :roll:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev, Got your IM. You want _how much_ for the privelage of doing _what_ with you? Bargain I say! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Hev, Got your IM. You want _how much_ for the privelage of doing _what_ with you? Bargain I say! :wink:


Bugger, is that too little ........... time I re-calculated my rates! 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hev, Got your IM. You want _how much_ for the privelage of doing _what_ with you? Bargain I say! :wink:
> ...


You got a better quote than me!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


You coming then? 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Not yet, just at the tickly stage!  :-*


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Kids are going to the pantomime that day with my parents. They were wanting a lift in as the parking isn't too good near the theatre. On the plus side it means they aren't away anywhere & may keep them for an overnight which would allow us to go!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I really need to get numbers urgently ......I'm getting hastle from the eating place! I need Â£5 deposit per person ............

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

On phone to mother just now.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

[smiley=deal2.gif]

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Deal done 

Two more at the table!
(it's ok, my wife's nicer than me!)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Deal done
> 
> Two more at the table!
> (it's ok, my wife's nicer than me!)


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

PM headed your way soon :wink:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Deal done
> ...


Still waiting on this pm (although I've had others :roll: )

(didn't want this one getting forgotten about, it was on page 3  )


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


You've asked, you've got! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Got to get a Christmas night out somewhere!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

So you'll not be on your old work night out then? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> So you'll not be on your old work night out then? :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Miserable self centered two faced w*nkers!

That answer the question? :-*


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Hev, is it still too late to book? Are numbers fixed?

I might just be able to make the 9th of December; I just have to confirm dates with my wife etc - she might also be able to come as well. So question is; is there room for one or two late addtions? If so I should be able to confirm by end of this week.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

DonaldC said:


> Hev, is it still too late to book? Are numbers fixed?
> 
> I might just be able to make the 9th of December; I just have to confirm dates with my wife etc - she might also be able to come as well. So question is; is there room for one or two late addtions? If so I should be able to confirm by end of this week.
> 
> ...


Hello Donald

She won't be able to answer you until later. I saw them this morning at Strathclyde Park heading on their run South. Nice weather for staying in the cars. Would be good for another couple of "weegies" to come through.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I was planning on joining them until I was told my new car was going to be delayed for another week. :?

Looking out the window at the weather - I am glad I didn't join them! :lol:

Haven't been called a weegie since working in Falkirk in the early 90s! :lol: 
Well that's not true, the hearts fans have a wee ditty about weegies and soap! :roll:

Will try my best to make it.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

<cough>
<cough>
<cough>

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> <cough>
> <cough>
> <cough>
> 
> [smiley=sick2.gif]


You've got a week to recover!!!!!!!!
.............. or is this a wee bump? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Both......


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Well you better over-dose on the pills and potions this week then!!!

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Final head-count????????
Hev (1)  
John C (2)  
saint (1) :?: 
slg (2) :?: 
Brett (2)  
Donald (2) :?:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev said:


> Brett (2) :?:


Should still be on for this - am stuck in London at the moment (long story) so provided I get back we will be there. I'll drop you a text....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Brett (2) :?:
> ...


 I can help you out there ....Train every hour at least :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Was it always *8.30pm* for the meal or did the time change?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Still ok for us Hev - baby sitter booked


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Was it always *8.30pm* for the meal or did the time change?


Urmmm, think it was always 8.30pm (I think :?) but the plan has changed slightly ............. table was double-booked so we are just a tad later ................... meet at 9pm in the bar of Living Room for a few pre-dinner drinks if that is ok with everyone (well actually, we have no choice :lol

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Was it always *8.30pm* for the meal or did the time change?
> ...


Maybe I should get my eyes tested :roll: , I just had it in my head it was 6.30pm


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Still ok for us Hev - baby sitter booked


Ditto...fingers crossed...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Cheers big ears, very helpful :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


LOL - I'm working on Saturday and there was NO WAY I'd make that time 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

As I said, I don't know how I got that time into my head, my mistake. 

(better keep that question mark above our names)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:-   I got the day off in the end   too late to come up though as My God Daughter is coming up from London with her new baby .
ps have you seen the price of hotles in Edinburgh


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Mr Mag ~ bummer  ........... I'm sure you'll (more probably Val) will enjoy cooing over the Munchkin 

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Enjoy!!

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Enjoy!!
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


and why are YOU not joining us???!

BTW: have you got your car back from Edinburgh yet? Find anything interesting in it? :wink: 

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hev,

Sorry but we are not going to make it tonight. I've been away a heck of a lot recently with work (I only got home an hour ago) and will only be home three nights before Christmas now. So sorry I'm being a little selfish about this but I want to spend some time with my wee boy, especially as this is the first Christmas he really understands what is going on (and boy is he excited).

If you are out of pocket, please let me know because I will happily stump up any deposit etc you may lose. Meantime, have a whole heap of fun out there and hopefully see you sometime in the New Year.

Cheers,
Brett

P.S. I did get GNER back from London in the end


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev,

I'm going to have to dip out of tonight too!!!  Working today and tomorrow had really have to have a clear head. So sorry for the short notice etc etc - am sure I'll get slapped around by a number of "TT'ers" next time I see them, you included.

I would swear alot but it's not the flame room unfortunately.

Wink, Fug, Feck, B'tards etc etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Any more Hev we may as well stay here, save the baby sitter and order in a curry. :?

So who is coming then?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy!!
> ...


I wasn't asked!!!!1.

Yes, I have it back after the 6th time for the same a/c fault. What do you think I should have found in it?

Jock

8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

..and then there was 3! More pullouts than a Catholic Orgy!

Well after much planning from the Hev'ster the night out went ahead...... kind of.

Ruth, Hev and I braved the Big lights of the small town and had a couple of sherbets.

Not exactly a bender but good time had by all.



as for the rest of you, sheesh :roll: :wink:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Good night then guys?

Just sitting in Amsterdam airport on the way back from Dubai.

Mental drivers over there!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> I wasn't asked!!!!1.
> 
> Yes, I have it back after the 6th time for the same a/c fault. What do you think I should have found in it?


Everybody was asked :roll:

You should have found a calling card :?



John C said:


> ..and then there was 3! More pullouts than a Catholic Orgy!
> 
> Well after much planning from the Hev'ster the night out went ahead...... kind of.
> 
> ...


Thank you for a fab night Mr C (and Ruth ) ......... hrmm, that sounds a tad suspect when I read it back  :lol:

Well, a TT meet is not complete without mention about TT's (it nearly wasn't a TT meet - thanks for the reminder John).......... although I think more was discussed about the lack of 'scaffolding' on a near-by diner  :lol:

Tubbs ~ feeble excuse! We need proof :-*

Hev x


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> You should have found a calling card :?
> 
> Hev x


Is that the card that said "Call Sexy Suzie for a good time"?

Jock

:lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > You should have found a calling card :?
> ...


LOL ~ nah, it was the _OTHER _one............ the one that says get your butt to some TT meets! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't asked!!!!1.
> ...


Here is some proof for you Hev....

Me doing donughts on a Quad in the desert









My and my hire car









You'll like this one.... Me driving like a nutter down a fantastic mountain road which is 7.3 miles long with 60 corners and smooth tarmac.. What a playground!!






Will post the video of me going up it soon.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Have posted the other video and more pictures of the road in Other Marques, have a wee look, absolute quality!!!


----------

